# American Hoggers??



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, watched it for the first time last night and was surprised. My first thoughts were, "man, other than the one cute chick, what a bunch of idiots." The son was chasing a small hog trying to lasso it w a rope and ended up wiping out on his horse. Based on what I saw that dude couldn't catch a hog unless it was tied up to a tree somewhere. Maybe I just caught the wrong episode, but I hope thats not how the rest of the world views Texas hog hunters, what a joke. I like a few outdoor shows out there, but a few make ya scratch your head for sure. I watched one called Hollywood Hunter a few days ago and actually started laughing at the way the guy describes himself in the intro, like he's some sort of Al Pacino movie star. I was thinkin man, that dude wouldnt last 24 hrs on a Texas hunting lease, he'd get the boot from his peers for being a fruitcake! But somebody somewhere gave him his own outdoors show....only in America!!


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

The son ain't no kind of hand. All he does is whine and complain. In the episode last night you can see him crawfishing when that hog was spinning.

The one girl... the friend of the daughter... is legit. She doesn't mess around.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That show is lame. I would bet money they were letting hogs loose to catch in that hay field


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

The episode you're talking about was them all fighting of something and not much catching went on at all. I set the series to record when it first premiered and they've caught a lot of hogs which seemed legit. Biggest complaint about the show is the spend 2/3 of the time dealing with their family drama or just them talking about stuff.

Show could be better but def worse too. But Leah is the reason I continue to watch. Goodness hahah


----------



## jkeithLSON (May 15, 2012)

The one I saw last night, the girls were like "Oh no, where's biggin? Have you seen him? I haven't seen him in awhile." And during the whole exchange I was pretty sure I could see the dog prancing around in the background.
x2 on releasing hogs, but it is a show, not a documentary, so I guess we have to take what we can get.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X3 stupid show



saltwatersensations said:


> That show is lame. I would bet money they were letting hogs loose to catch in that hay field


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Besides the old mans one liners, Lea is the what keeps my attention. Aside from being hot, she is from Fredericksburg and is a barrel racer.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

izzat the show where someone calls about being over-run with pigs and they come out an get ONE pig, drive off and everyone is happy?
has the ol' boy w/big hat and fulla' s*** talkin'?


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

The Hawaiian guys on the other Hog show are the only ones that really seem to know their stuff.. Crazy dudes even went down a small crevasse and caught medium sized hog by hand.. They employ pretty much any technique you can think of and have caught alot on the show... although they did "relocate" one once which was dumb.. probably due to show producers...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Justin Snake Boots*

Those look like my Justin's but someone hand painted the snake fabric. Lots of ladies might like those. Wonder who did the work?


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

kweber said:


> izzat the show where someone calls about being over-run with pigs and they come out an get ONE pig, drive off and everyone is happy?
> has the ol' boy w/big hat and fulla' s*** talkin'?


 Love the redneckism but serously that show sux.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

O especially when the dogs "find" a hog and o wow there's the high fence 50 yds away!


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

royboy42 said:


> The son was chasing a small hog trying to lasso it w a rope and ended up wiping out on his horse.


Roping a hog from a horse is not the brightest thing.

I know a cowboy who tried to rope a hog from his horse and the horse cut at the last second to avoid a 100 yr old pecan tree and he flew head first into the tree. Ended up with a depressed skull fracture and broken vertebras. Got himself a ride on a helicopter to the med center and ended up in a Hallo!! Thats the last time he will do that.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

The show has too much drama, but I love watching both girls jumping on those hogs.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

The son is a big drama llama. Waste of air time.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

h-meier said:


> Roping a hog from a horse is not the brightest thing.
> 
> I know a cowboy who tried to rope a hog from his horse and the horse cut at the last second to avoid a 100 yr old pecan tree and he flew head first into the tree. Ended up with a depressed skull fracture and broken vertebras. Got himself a ride on a helicopter to the med center and ended up in a Hallo!! Thats the last time he will do that.


Back in the days before fences it was common to rope hogs off a horse, my dad did this as a kid. That is how they vacinated, cut and marked their hogs in the wild. Now I'm not speaking of big grown hogs, they stayed on top of them so as to do this when they were young. The sows would be roped and tied off to a tree while they 'worked on' the pigs on horseback.....WW


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I run dogs and I hate it when people I talk to ask if it's like the shows on tv. I think they give hog hunters and hogs a bad name. I think they are also full of bs. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

What makes it even stupider (if that's a word) is at the beginning of each episode they talk to some rancher that is in dire need of their services because their wife is scared or their dogs been cut up. Geez....There isn't a Texas rancher alive that doesn't have the ability to bust those hogs asses with a rifle if need be. Very stupid, scripted show. I'm with the OP in hopes that the world doesn't look at these shows and think that is how all Texans are. Leah is hot though, had no idea she's from Fredericksburg.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I have not been able to force myself to watch more that a few minutes of this show...never have I seen anything farther from the truth than these faux "hunters"....They aren't even good actors....I sure hope that the distribution of these episodes is very limited...I'd hate for the world to get the idea that these pxxx poor examples are what hunting is like in Texas....


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you think any of these reality shows are "real"?....Even the hunting/fishing shows are so fake, it's hard to watch...however I do like the hunting show with the hot looking blonde, buit that's not the point....I'm in home construction and even watching those shows I almost always turn them off...The "Holmes" guy is just about as hard to watch as Obama.... I like the Gold hunters/miners/dredgers etc, but some, if not all are "scripted" to add interest to the show....If everything went like it should, there would be no drama to almost any of them...jmo


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Girls are cute but other than that I cant really get into it!!! And if they think the small numbers of hogs they are catching is knocking the numbers back then are sadly mistaken.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Fellas, what yall have to remember is that to us folks who live here in Texas, their antics and drama are about as amusing as watchin paint dry, because we live and deal with hogs hog huntin and hog hunters every day. To tha cat that lives up North East or West its like man those people are crazy for trying to even catch hogs with dogs and their hands. When it boils down to it, its made and put together for "Reality Television" which means the complete opposite. Nowdays the dumber and more obnoxious you are the better. The days of being respectful, acting semi intelligent and being courteous are done. Now the girl and her friend are cute and try to do their best and are doin a good job but other than that they rest of the show sucks. I personally dont watch this show because it does show Hoggers and doggers in a dim light making it appear that all they do is complain whine and fight amongst themselves, when that is not the case at all. Most of us know we work as a team because if we dont we get hurt and most of all our "Dogs" get hurt and that is where its completely at, The Dogs,. This show isnt the only one out there like this that portrays a bad light, when it boils down to it its about what sells. Television is a outfitters/guides worst nightmare because all these folks that come down to hunt have this misconception that they are goin to show up get in the truck and go fifty yards and get on a bay then all they do is walk up and stick a pig or they get in the blind the feeder spins off and fifty million pigs are goining to show in a broad side position just begging for a bullet or broadhead. It makes it really hard because it gives them unrealistic expectations or views about huntn hogs and those who pursue them. 
But hey what do I know I dont have a TV show either.
STP


----------



## txaggie09 (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys, I know Robert(the son on the show) and he is a friend of mine. I have visited with him many night about the show and what none of you on here understand is that they are getting paid by the producers of this show to do what the producer wants them to do, and the producers edit in whatever they want. The family doesnt see the final product of the until it is aired. They came to the to shoot the show. If yall were getting paid to go out and let people film you hunt yall would do it to. Give the family credit, if you dont like the show you dont have to watch it, but just remember that its not the family making the decisions on how the show is gonna be its all up to the producers.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

You mean there's more to that show than 2 hotties who ride, shoot, and aren't afraid to wade into a pack of dogs and take down a hog???? Guess I'll have to pay more attention this week


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

txaggie09 said:


> Guys, I know Robert(the son on the show) and he is a friend of mine. I have visited with him many night about the show and what none of you on here understand is that they are getting paid by the producers of this show to do what the producer wants them to do, and the producers edit in whatever they want.


Does he understand how he is being portrayed? I think most people understand it is very played up.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tater's new friend.*

Tater has just had a great year. LOL


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Tater .I am jealous.... I don't think that little girl behind him is as impressed as he is though!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Tater, you need a wingman? rs


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Those look like my Justin's but someone hand painted the snake fabric. Lots of ladies might like those. Wonder who did the work?


I never even noticed she was wearing boots. I stopped at about her knees and started looking back up again.

You sound like someone who would rather be out shopping for a new outfit.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

txaggie09 said:


> Guys, I know Robert(the son on the show) and he is a friend of mine. I have visited with him many night about the show and what none of you on here understand is that they are getting paid by the producers of this show to do what the producer wants them to do, and the producers edit in whatever they want. The family doesnt see the final product of the until it is aired. They came to the to shoot the show. If yall were getting paid to go out and let people film you hunt yall would do it to. Give the family credit, if you dont like the show you dont have to watch it, but just remember that its not the family making the decisions on how the show is gonna be its all up to the producers.


Well, I don't want to judge them, but the general point of I'm getting paid...so that makes it okay, doesn't totally fly.

I once got asked to be on a new pilot hunting show, but I thought it might put hunting in a poor light, so I politely declined.

That doesn't mean I can't be bought if the price is right. LOL, just that you always have a choice on what you do and how you are protrade.

I think hollywood has descovered that they can find people that are....let's say, a little off of normal...and have a hit tv show.

Swamp people, hoggers, ax men, crab fishermen, anyone young and dumb enough to be from Jersy, catfish noodlers, the list is endless.


----------



## cody_b (Nov 28, 2012)

Stupid [email protected]@ show. My family has raised hog dogs for a long time even before it was cool.. They hunt and still live in wilson and gonzales county. That show makes all hog hunters look like hillbilly ********!


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

These people are a joke I've been hunting hogs with dogs for the last 12 years. I live over in Wilson county and have killed more than I could ever count. The man that should have had a show like this is James Land. I learned most of everything there is when it comes to a good dog and killin' hogs from him. Those folks on that show are just the jack***** that fell into something for the money that make the rest of us look like morons. Please don't make your judgement on this show and if you want to see what it is all about send me a message I would be glad to take anyone that want to go. Thanks Drew


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, i like the entertainment. Kinda a comedy show.


----------

